# Astros Field becomes Minute Maid Park, let the puns begin!



## invaliduser88 (Apr 23, 2002)

I guess when they retract the roof in the evenings, the announcer will say, "And their peeling the top off of the juice box!"


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Groannnnn!


----------



## invaliduser88 (Apr 23, 2002)

The Astro's will beat their opponent to a pulp!


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

Ooooh, That's ugly.

Certainly there must be a limit to corporate named stadiums. This must be it.

'Strohs fans must be embarrassed.......:lol:

How about the Dunkin Donuts Center (in either DE or RI, I forget) kinda took the cake for me. 

I guess the name Minute Maid park is fitting, since Ken Caminiti(an ex-Astro) was on the juice!


----------



## Pete K. (Apr 23, 2002)

Is O-J going to be invited to throw out the first 
pitch when the Stros return to "The Maid?"
Or will he be asked to just "slice" a few?


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Gives a whole 'nuther meaning to "squeeze play" :lol:


----------



## Rick_EE (Apr 5, 2002)

Will they have a bring your own vodka night?


----------



## cnsf (Jun 6, 2002)

They had to groom the Maid's grass today.......


----------



## cnsf (Jun 6, 2002)

The Mets got a citrus spanking at the Maid.....


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Huh???? 

- It's all apples and oranges to me. :shrug:

- When life hands you a lemon (team), make lemonade. :lol:

- Minute Maid Park? Does that mean the astros are three-up and three-down in a minute.

- What do you get when you mix Minute Maid orange juice and Viagrin? A ball team that is _*'hard to beat'*_ :goodjob:

- Q. What did the Minute Maid say when she went into the Astro's clubhouse? 
A. Gee, fellas, are those bats in your Hanes, or are you just happy to see me? :blush:

- Yer honor, I admit I drank some orange juice, but I swear I didn't swallow any. :angel:

*Murder Mystery:* Minute Maid was found dead in the dougout. She had been squeezed to death, and had large tooth marks all over her body. Who dunnit? 

Nickster :smoking:


----------

